# Onidaigaku: University For Monstrous Beings RP thread



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2013)

_Plot:_
In a world, very much unlike ours, humans and creatures we believe to only exist in folklore, fiction, nightmares and under out childhood beds, exist in a single world they all must share. In the past, all the various races were locked in endless wars and senseless bloodshed for years until a council consisting out of the most enlightened members of that era, came together and sought to work towards a shared dream of a world where all could peacefully coexist. 

The first step to this, was to educate young minds and to learn them to control their most primal instincts and to help them learn to come to peace with themselves, others, and set them along their career paths. Five universities came to life, and to this day these original five insinuations are the most prestigious in the world.​
------------

Located in the Sea of Japan, a mythical island is home to Onidaigaku: University For Monstrous Beings. The island on the outside, appears small and is nearly impossible to find without the proper methods of navigation but once you passed the mystical defenses, the island itself provides virtually all that a magical community requires. Containing ancient forest and holy lakes, and due to it's presence near a hotspot where mystical energies from various realms converge, the island itself is bombarded by otherworldly radiation and is home to many gateways to dozens of magical places.

Here we will focus on a group of freshmen enrolled at this university, whether this is due to legacy, academic or athletic reasons. Here they are taught to live in harmony, develop as people and to be prepared for life in the real world and to have the best possible shot at successful careers. They will have their share of adventure, fun and troubles during their tenure here.​
RP set up

Onidaigaku: University For Monstrous Beings

The world famous institution opens for a new school year and welcomes a new class of students from all over the world. This year a group of freshmen will try to make most out of this opportunity bestowed on them, while trying to deal with all the issues young adulthood and live away from home will throw at you.

Incoming freshmen will get a chance to drop off their luggage and change into their school attire, before expecting to report with their Resident Advisor for Orientation, here our character will get their first chance to get to know each other before they must try and stay afloat in the university life. Good luck students.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2013)

September-3-2013

Like always, the day before the start of classes was complete and utter chaos. The majority of the students would arrive then, and many would be accompanied by their parents at least up until the main entrance at least. In particular the freshmen would be trying to shake of their teary eyed and clingy parents as they would try to make it to their dorms before their academic foray would already be forever tainted due an embarrassing scene their parents made.

In that aspect Sam had been lucky, him and his twin sister had been dropped off by their mother. True to her title, The Witch of Space, no room was out of her reach and she used her power to get around having to use the traditional gateways and get sucked into the traffic. Instead she directly headed to visit the headmistress and one of the great mothers to all of their kind. It was rather uncomfortable and involved great deal cheek pinching, smothering hugs and endless smooches from their mother and great, great, great (Probably a dozen or so of those more) grandmother.

Finally he was free! Well....Almost, here he was with his clingy twin sister that seemed hellbent on ever staying in physical contact with him. "I need to get my fix for a looooooooong time, since we won't be sharing the same bed anymore like we've done our whole lives...... I'm gonna be fiending like crazy." She was telling him, his twin was only younger than him by a second or two. When the contractions had gotten too much, she had used her powers to pull them right out and it had been Sam's ankle she had grabbed on to first, Mikki had her death grip on him since then already as she came along with him as she clung to his arm.

He sighed heavily, they were starting to encounter people now that they had made their way down from the staircase leading to the faculty offices and he was feeling rather embarrassed that people would be seeing him walk while he sister was trying to interlock their fingers, arms and give him both a bearhug and ride piggyback all at the same damn time. "Agh, we need to head in separate directions from here." He tried to shake her off as he read the directions they had been given. 

Now it was Mikki's turn to sigh heavily, she was very theatrical about saying goodbye and Sam had to try and speed up the process. When it finally appeared he would be able to break free and it would be all over, finally no more borderline wincest shenigans as a Wiccan relative tried to grope, fondle or suckle him in one way or another....... Then Mikki made her move.

She suddenly leaned in and Sam's eyes went wide, the whole world seemed to slow down and all he could think about was that all these people would see his sister kiss him right on the lips like that. Oh the horror! He would be the biggest punk bitch on campus from day one!  SMACK! He managed to save himself, planting one palm on her face and the other on his one.....Just in case...... And provided enough barriers to save his dignity, or so he thought.

Squeeze.

"Hmmmm I'm going to miss my sweet Peachy Booty!" A two handed pincer attack groped his backside with such force and verocity, he was certain he was going to have her fingerprints on his butt for days. The miss might've been less embarrassing.

The paleskinned Wiccan turned beet red, his powers activating on instinct and he phased right out of her submission move. He grabbed his luggage and went whoosh! As he raced from the crime scene where his manhood had just been murdered.

He made it to the freshmen dorms and located his room quite easily, which he would be sharing with another student but so far his roommate hadn't been there yet as far as he could tell. He changed out of his traditional garb and the uniform he was expecting to be a step up from his lame ass conservative and ridiculously stereotypical witches robes.....Was a vast disappointment. It was a very traditional looking school uniform in the school colors of wine red, black and gold. Well the tie was already the first hurdle that he couldn't quite overcome. And he had to resort to use some tape to make it seem as if it had been properly tied. The worst part about it was that the uniform seemed to ridiculously tight and revealing for some reason, what kind of pervert designed these things?!

He made a few attempt to adjust his clothes, hoping he had just messed up somehow and they weren't supposed to fit like this but alas it turned out that his assessment of a perverted clothing designer had been spot on. He had a little time left before he was supposed to meet up with his class for orientation, but he so needed a smoke........ While he doubted that smoking on school premises was against the rules, he had some concerns that the headmistress was going to hear about and while he hadn't seen her much in his childhood........ She had been a strict women that didn't tolerate foolishness.......

He opted to head out, he figured that if he could find the location quick enough he could find a more secluded location nearby and enjoy a smoke there and get back in time. Since it had been so early, when Sam discovered that there was already a student at the meeting site. Fidgeting as she clearly wasn't comfortable with the uniform either. Sam though immediately forgot about his embarrassment concerning his clothes, and was dealing with a whole 'nother list of issues. 

Because this girl was one big ass centaur, or maybe centaurs just were thig big. He had never met one in real life........ But they were way hotter than they were in his..... Ahem...Gentlemen's magazines. Time to take the plunge Sammy boy, this was probably the best chance he was going to get to get at doing that whole........ Getting laid thing they all did here at college. 

"So uh.....Hey pookums!" He stammered as he awkwardly petted her on her flank. Yes, he was one smooth operator. She froze upon contact, then suddenly spun around and nearly knocked him over in her haste. She hadn't kicked him instantly, but that was only because she was going to face him to stare at this punk that had tried to cop a feel, as she smacked the white off his ass. 

"Huh?" Her first, and entire arm had gone straight through him. His intangible form was was now right up against her chest, all pressed up and/or through those things. 

"Wow.......This is so awesome."


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2013)

Vira
Freshman Year---Fall Semester

She hasn?t seen her mother in a while?.

Vira almost struggled to remember her mother?s voice, yet at the same time she didn?t care. She had something very important to do and trying to remember some small things about a person shouldn?t be the first thing that came to her mind. However, Vira found herself looking at her phone log and looking at the last time she heard from her mother?

?We won?t be seeing you again, will we, milady?? The driver called out to her, snapping out of her little mental war with herself. 

Vira stomach was rolling like it was on a downhill trip to the soles of her feet, but she only sighed and looked out the window.  Vira kept her back straight as she focus her attention to what was going on outside the car window, though slowly her lips turned into a slight frown as she seemed to be getting bored of what was going on

?No not for a while, but I will be keeping contact with the main house, so don?t slip on your job.? Vira said as they went into the tunnel, the greenery showed great resistances as in the tunnel vines dominated the cracks and thrived. ?I would hate to have to come back to a mess??

The driver smiled, ?Of course milady?I will make sure the others will not become lazy after you leave!?

Vira smiled as she nodded, ?That is good, but this goes for you too?Do not disappoint me?Though I guess it?s in your nature, since you are a human.? She smiled to herself as she looked outside the window, the gates that reminded her of her job made her mind scream out. She wanted to go home! She wanted to turn around! She wanted her sisters and she wanted to see her mother!

But she had a job?.She had a responsibility to live up to?

?Do you know if we can eat humans here?? Vira asked as the car came a stop, ?I am quite famished??

?No milady??The driver said as he got out the car and opened the door, ?I am pretty sure you are not allowed to do such a thing or you?ll get kicked out??

Vira brushed back her hair as she slithered out, ?Mmmm?Well then I will have to throw some weight around don?t I?? Vira said as her tail flicked around

She was finally here?.

Monster University?.The new home away from home?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2013)

Akuma~ The Ogre House

"You are a disappointment, You've always been a disappointment." A large red orgre stands over Akuma as he cleans out his ears, "Oh come now dear, he isn't that big a disappointment." A smaller female wolf like ogre walks over to Akuma and pats her son on his back. "We are Ogres! A proud people! Strong in body and soul! He is a fool!" The man shouts, "Oh~ I remember someone else being a bit of a fool in his day." The mother winks, "I grew up. And so will he." Akuma's father handed him the papers to his new school. "This is where you will become a better man." 

He sighed and rubbed his eyes, "Maybe that human friend of yours will help you become a bit smarter." Akuma's mother nodded, "Oh he is such a dear isn't he? A little shy, but that's not a bad thing." She smirked, "Please Dear." Akuma's father sighed and pointed to the limo. "You haven't said a word Akuma, Do you have anything you wan to say to your father or mother before you leave!?" 

Akuma blinked, "Huh what? I was not paying attention." BOOM! Akuma flew out of the front door of his families home and landed inside a limo. "Ugh...." Akuma shook his head and tried to come back to his senses. "I... Think I see stars..." 

-----

Akira home- 

"MY BABY!!!!" Akira's mother clings onto her songs legs, "YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM!!! YOU CAN'T TAKE MY BABY! NOT INTO THAT DANGEROUS HIVE!" she screams, "Dear, i think he'll be fine..." Akira's father pats his wife on the back, sighing a little. "C...come on now, we must let him go hmm?" He smiled with his fox like eyes. "I'll be fine mom, Akuma's coming to pick me up..." Akira's mother cries once more, "Don't go with that demon! He's a bad influence on you! You'll be eaten alive at that academy!" 

"Come on mom..." Akira sighs, trying to free his legs from his mother, "I gotta go!" Akira opens the front door to reveal Akuma knocking on his head while looking at a bird. "A..akuma... you're hurting me." Akuma blinks and turns to look at the door, "Oh, good morning Akira." He smiles, noticing Akira's mother on the floor. "Hello Mrs. Hanekoma, Mr. Hanekoma." Akuma bends down and crouches so he can get inside, "You're house is short as ever!" He jokes, "Sorry Akuma, But we can't really accommodate a twelve foot tall oni with a horn..." 

Akuma nods, "Understandable, Anyways gotta take Akira! We're gonna be late!" Akuma grabs Akira and gently releases his mothers grip on him. "NOT MY BABY!" She lunges for Akira but Akuma's hand stops her. "Anyway, Good evening, Good Afternoon, Good morning and Goodbye!" "Don't you mean the reverse?" Akira's father asks, "Yeah sure." 

Akuma takes Akira outside, to the howls and screams of his mother, crying for her child to come back. "Look dear! He's going off in a Limo! a limo!" Akira's father tried to comfort him, but it didn't work... "MY BABY!!!" She grips onto her husband and cries. 

"Bye mom!" Akira waves while getting into the limo. "So, How do you think this place is going to be?" Akuma shrugs, "Dunno, Don't care really." Akuma laid down on the seats of the Limo. "Just better be interestin you know?" He smiled, putting his hands behind his head. "Will... there really be animal girls there?" Akira asks sheepishly. "Yup." A smile crossed Akira's lips, "Cool."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2013)

*Gaou

Silver Hero Hotel*

In front of the hotel a family stands awaiting for the car that will take the oldest boy of the family towards his new school and home. A tall man wearing a suit; long blond hair, brown eyes showing ferocity and an apparently muscular body. However what would call the attention the most about this man was probably the yellow tail moving behind his back, the round ears and sharp fangs and nails. His imposing presence could not be ignored. Next to him three beautiful blonde women woman with voluptuous bodies and similar animalistic features as the man.

"Gaou..."The man called with a firm tone of voice. Heeding to his call a young man with similar characteristics turned his head to look at him; he was sat on the sidewalk waiting for the vehicle as well. As mentioned before, his name is Gaou."Sup"he said impolitely although the atmosphere was already tense he had the guts to answer that way. The women looked at him, one of them with indifference, the second with disappointment and the last one with a smile apparently proud of the attitude of the young monster.

"Do not bring shame to the family. You are going to that school to..."but he was interrupted by the guy, "I know already uncle, ya don?t have to remind me of that. Tch."before anything else could happen, the limo arrived preventing a quarrel between the hea dof the lion family and his adopted child. "Gotta go now"he said without much enthusiasm and entered the car"Take care dear"one of the lionesses approached the car and said those words "I know mom"with that the vehicle departed.
------------------------------------------
In the vehicle, the young puma was just sleeping, even though there were a couple of human servants there to attend him."Hey"he suddenly said upsetting the woman and man travelling with him_"Y-yes sir?"_both answered. It was obvious that there would eb soem fear, after all despite his appereance, those ears and fangs were the proof that they were  in front of a wild beast"Do you know if that place is funny?"Gaou asked ignoring their reaction towards his presence.

_"I-I can?t be sure since I myself have never been there sir. But, probably it may be fun for you"_

"I only chose it cause I could be away from home but it would be a pain in the ass if my daily life gets boring"suddely the limo stopped_"We are here sir"_without losing time Gaou jumped off the car and looked at whathie new home would be.

"Well, whatever. Even if it?s not funny...I?ll make sure to have my own share of fun here" a   mischievous smile appeared in his feline face as he started to walk forward. Onidaigaku would probably get more than one trouble maker around.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 12, 2013)

*Atticus "Wolfgang" Helmsley*

*Onidaigaku 

Freshman 

Fall Semester

Dancing with Wolves​*

Atticus walked along urgently scratching at something that was never there. Still, he could _feel_ them. He knew he could! Annoying little pieces of shit! He'd been at war with them for years. They had an obsession for his deliciously superior flesh. It was startling at first, but understandable nonetheless. If he was a disgusting little parasite he'd probably be biting the shit out of some Grade A wolf flesh too.

"Att, there's nothing there," Dedrik quietly offered, attempting to ease his brother's paranoia. Whereas Atticus was a tall, muscular, extroverted simpleton at first glance, Dedrik was the complete opposite. A bit short, slim, and introverted. He walked with his gaze focused on the ground, the ants, or something near his feet that either appeared to be his excuse to avoid eye contact or was absolutely fascinating.

"Shut the fuck up, Deed." Attitcus snapped, snarling his brother's direction. Why did he always have to open his fucking mouth? Now he had to resist the urge to humiliate him in front of these pitiful humans or freaks of nature. Wait, he wasn't a freak of nature? Of course not! He was, er, _naturally_ different or something.

Still, the command for silence and veiled threat of Atticus was enough to silence his sighing brother. Slinging his heavy backpack into Dedrik's arms next, Atticus ignored his brother's grunt of shock and shoved the doors open. Something between a snarl, a cocky grin, and a crazed expression resided upon his face as he announced his magnificent arrival. "What's up, bitches?!" 

Students walked by without responding. They didn't even bother looking in the bold newcomer's direction. Well this definitely wasn't high school anymore! He was BMOC there, and here these eggheads didn't even know who the hell he was. Lifting a fist to forcefully gain the attention he was denied, Dedrik clutched his muscular arm to halt any action that would get them kicked out before they were even properly given a chance. "Att, please calm down!"

Elbowing his brother's nose, Atticus snapped, "Fuck offa me!" Left irritably clicking his tongue, the ignored freshman stormed off to ask for directions. He abandoned Dedrik who sluggishly followed with his nose bleeding while sporting a miffed expression of his own.

Atticus ended up snatching his bag back after receiving directions to the dormitory. One couldn't be serious. He was expected to avoid munching on all of these delicious little humans?! They walked around so clueless! Especially the one with the perfectly round booty. Atticus salivated as he imagined that one on a platter with an apple in his mouth. Though there was something strange about him that didn't quite make him as delectable as a normal human would be.

Atticus passed a few more odd ones, and made it to his room eventually. Apparently his room mate was already there. "Tch." Atticus lifted an arm and proceeded to fling his backpack across the room making him smack noisily off of the wall as he dug a finger around in his ear. Before he could turn to go he randomly succumbed to another fit of furious scratching, the fleas assaulting him yet again! 

"Get off!" He shouted at the fleas, before slowly craning his head to match glares with one of the older students. An oldblood it seemed. The two immediately didn't get along, and from the looks of him this guy was bad news and played some type of sport here. "What, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?" The uncouth youth spat at his glaring upperclassman. Instead of answering, the oldblood continued walking. Apparently he assumed Atticus was beneath him or something? A mistake.

"You son of a bitch! Don't ignore me!" Atticus shouted, growling as he shoved the oldblood with surprising force. His push resulted in the football player crashing into the nearest wall, and slumping down a bit before glaring without ever losing that condescending aura. "Exactly what I'd expect from a ignorant little newblood. Nice knowing you, dog-boy."

Atticus was initially confused, but when a hall monitor pinched his ear it all became quite clear. "Ow! Let me go! What in the fuck did I do?! That piece of shit started it! I know where you live, bitch!"

Well _now_ Atticus had their attention! Too bad it was in the worst possible way. Students gasped and shook their head as the hall monitor, a bear demon of some sort, continued dragging him off. "One day and you're already finished. As usual you werewolves have no self control whatsoever."

"Yeah, yeah. Let's get this shit over with. I never wanted to come to this fuckin' school anyway. Now get yer grubby fuckin' paws off of me." Atticus grumbled while snatching his arm free and glaring off to the side.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 13, 2013)

Onidaigaku

Freshman

Fall Semester

Meet the Monsters​
By now many groups had formed all over the campus, these would be future classmates for the next year and hopefully for the coming years. While it had been impressed upon them to be on time, the teachers and RA that would accompany them generally took their time to give the students a moment to get to know each other without the need to keep up appearances while an authority figure looked on.

Because of the sizes of each class, they would be broken up in smaller groups for the orientation part of the first week of class and by now all the students of this group had shown up. Things were still tense, people seemed nervous and uncomfortable around all these unfamiliar folks in this new environment. Among those feeling uncomfortable was Sam, but hellbent on redeeming himself after fucking up his first impression with one of them..... The centaur chick still seemed to be wanting to punch him...... Speaking of ill intentions. 

That one dude kept staring at him, as if he was a peace of meat. He had heard about this shit, it was one of them angry closeted self hating homosensuals....... Yeah, no judging but he wasn't into that stuff. 

"Uhm, so I guess we should do like an introduction round." The young Wiccan began. "You can call me Sam, I'm looking to try out for a few teams this week as I make my decision which sport to focus on during my four years here......." He wasn't really sure what to say about himself, he had plenty of shameful shit to keep to himself but that didn't leave him much conversational material.

"I'm Sera, I got accepted as a football recruit and I enjoy nothing better than trampling little perverts on the gridiron." She was looking at Sam as she said that, who swallowed nervously as he remembered that at the college level? No powers during training or games for that matter. The Balancing Regulations employed would remove all that magical abilities and only the basic physical abilities were allowed, but in most cases they would be toned back to a degree as well.

For that reason it made it obvious why the four legged being went for football, that body type didn't really suit itself for any of the other big sports here but that size and speed even in a limited form would bowl straight thought most other beings. Like a little wiccan with bad ankles that wouldn't be able to phase on the field..... Yeah, maybe he should go with basketball. 

The group looked around, as the next person would introduce him/herself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2013)

Akira had kept quiet, he wouldn't bother introducing himself, he wasn't open enough to do that and Akuma was more than likely going to do it for him anyways. "Yo~ Names Akuma, How ya doin?" Akuma smirked, the uniform he wore was looser than everyone else's his had to be custom made anyways, to fit that he was an red ogre, typically tall and bulky, but also a wolf ogre, typically shorter and thin. He was tall and think though, making his uniform just a bit looser than normal, he was pleased with that. 

"Uhhh... let's see..." He rubbed his chin and shrugged, "I got nothin, don't mess with me i wont mess with you blah blah blah..." Akuma waved his hand and chuckled a bit, putting his hand on Akira's head. "And this here is my best buddy! He's a human! Names Akira! good guy, little shy though."


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2013)

?My name?.?

Vira was snapped back into reality as she turned her face away from her phone, though there was no one on the other end, nor a text message plastered on the screen, but it was just her blank empty screen. It was a picture from her sisters when they visited Egypt, they were all smiling and happy, but Vira was nowhere in that picture.  She sighed as she finally pulled away from the screen, and putting the phone in her pocket she crossed her arms.

?My name is Vira Auliavat?The youngest daughter of the Auliavat family?? She said simply as she brushed her hair back.

Did she do well? Was that too harsh? Maybe that was what she needed. A nice harsh opening, the Auliavat family was a powerful family, but at the same time they had really good friends. Maybe she should have been friendlier? Vira mind was covering up all her bases but she knew later on tonight she will have would have to shed. She was stressing herself out already, Vira slightly wondered if her sisters went through the same thing and if they chose the harsh route or the elegant innocent route!

Why did first introductions always have to be so hard?!

?It is nice to meet you all??Vira smiled kindly, opting for the nice
 route at the last minute, ?I hope we have a wonderful year together??

Vira mentally cursed at herself, one minute she queen bitch, next she is mother lamia, pick a role and stay with it!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2013)

What were they thinking? no, he wasn?t aiming his thoughts at the little group of monsters he reluctantly had to join for this meeting. His thoughts were aimed at the bunch of foolish teachers who thought it would be good to assign a person such as him to this waste of time event. Regardless of his desires, he would have to go along with them. At first some bigs breasts and female scent attracted him giving the demon feline one more reason to accompany this bunch of strangers however as much as he liked the females of all races, they weren?t reason enough to be a friendly boy.

As soon as Sam introduced himself  Gaou knew that it would be boring, why? because he didn?t give a damn about who would be a classmate as long as no one messes with him. The introductions were short and nothing worthy of praise aside from the wonderful size of Sera?s chest; his nose was getting a hateful scent so probably a pretty annoying guy was among this group. Finally his turn arrived.

"Tche, Name?s Gaou"he announced not very pleased."I came here cause I?m good at all of sports, I dunno which of them I?ll be taking but I plan to be the star of two teams at least"this time proud of what his goals for his college life were but immediately returned to that apathetic mood he started with"I like big breasts and hate dogs"his blunt speech had obviously a double intention giving a quick glance at Sera and calling out the owner of that smell which was pretty bothersome for him.

"And by the way...No, it?s not nice to meet ya at all"the young puma clearly stated before crossing his hands behind his head and closing his eyes giving himself some kind of importance he actually didn?t have. With this his introduction finished, and the first impression of of the young cat wasn?t precisely the best but as he thought before, there was nothing he woudl act politely or friendly for yet.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 14, 2013)

*Wolf on a Short Leash​*
The Headmistress was a total bitch. An unquenchable rage burned inside of him when she nagged at him about his obnoxious behavior and deplorable mannerisms. Atticus tried to rip the bitch's head off. After all, he'd be damned if some cackling witch bossed him around. Things didn't quite work out in wolf-boy's favor, sadly. She torched him with fire, making sure she roasted his privates with concentrated heat to make them extra crispy. 

Coughing smoke out after being forcefully escorted out of her office, Atticus scoffed in irritation. Had she commanded him to watch carefully over her peach-bootied grandson? Oh he'd watch over him all right. Maybe on a dinner plate, with an apple for decoration.

Before he could retreat to go find something to fuck around with Atticus found his ear pinched. _Again._ What in the hell was it with people pulling him around like that? He'd fix her. Head rearing back, Atticus chomped Mrs. Hardy on the chest with a savage bite. An onslaught of slapping followed as she attempted to force the wolf to release his fierce lock. "Help!" The teacher shouted.

Some time later a beat up Atticus was tossed in the little 'meeting' shortly before the introductions started. He listened to each person while glaring off to the side, his cheek on his fist. Someone cleared their throat, signaling to Atticus that it was his turn to speak.

"What?" Atticus rudely spat. As the muscular bull-demon gestured as if he would slit the werewolf's throat from the doorway, Atticus stood.

"I'm Atticus! Also known as Wolfgang! Also known as Lord of Sex! Also known as Rozay! Also known as The New Boss. I like fresh meat and beer. I hate vampires and *cats*, Atticus explained while pausing to give Gaou in particular a glare. "I'm going to rule this fucking school, so get used to it. I don't give a darn about any of you, and if you don't want to get ripped apart stay out of my way." Sneering at them, he cockily poked his chest with a thumb. He then tried to remember the next part. Shit, he forgot!

Atticus rummaged through his pockets searching for his important speech. Yeah, he wrote all of this down! He spent hours rehearsing it in front of the mirror. This was important after all. Ah, there it was. Pulling out the little slip of paper he finished with, "_Yeah_."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2013)

Akuma cleaned out his ears a bit, "Eh? sorry you guys were talking but it just seemed like you were being horrible dicks, so i thought maybe i had something in my ear!" He smiled a little bit and flicked the wax away. "Anyways, good to see we all got something, some of us got sticks up our asses, some of us got problems with the lasses." He looked over towards Sam and nodded, he knew well, women problems, it's a tough road bro. 

"So, let's get this party started, whatever it is we're doing!" Akuma picked up a random rock and chucked it. "WOO! PARTY!" He shouts, throwing another, "Also, anyone messes with Akira and you mess with me." He turns to look at all of the monsters, "Remember that. Don't go messin with an Oni, we got strength for days and not enough brains to hold it back~"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 17, 2013)

The round of introductions was concluded and the group spent a few minutes trying to get a bit conversation going up until they were finally joined by one of the guides that would supervise them for the day. Verde approached the gang with a smile, countless of badges littered her jacket and displayed her standing and success in her academic career. She was green from head to toe, as a slime girl she existed in this liquid form and held her form together entirely based on will and her shape and appearance were reflective of her mood.

"Goodmorning, my dear fellow students." She put on her best warm and comforting smile. "I'm Vesper Mirage, a senior who will be the resident advisor that will take care of you." She summed up what that role entailed. "I will function something as an guidance counselor to younger students like you, I will be there to help you out if ever have any questions or just need someone to talk to, today I will be one of the guides that will accompany you on orientation as you will be shown around the university." She then went over everyone, using the list of names she memorized to count if the group was complete, and it was save for the teacher who would lead the tour.

"Hmmm." She made sure everyone's appearance was impeccable, slapping Att's hand away as he was scratching himself like a mad man. Sam was the last to receive the treatment, he was fidgeting around nervously as she fixed his tie for him and told him that she would teach him how to do so himself sometime later. "Alright, well everyone is ready to go and the teacher should be here any minute, we'll make sure that you'll know all you need to know to get around and that you will have a blast during the latter portion of the orientation."


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2013)

Goodness...

That was the only thing she could even think, these group of people were a bunch of characters, and not the interesting ones that her dramas. Vira sighed as she considered the chances of actually leaving and going somewhere else. Her name could get her any where if she tried hard enough but then her sisters popped in her mind. Vira could possibly leave the school but that didn?t mean it was a good choice, her sisters didn?t leave the schools that they were assigned too. So she couldn?t...

Vira was mentally pulling out her hair! Goodness why did she have to be born in such a family!?

?Look at these bunch of young humans and monsters...This really takes me back.? A sultry voice charmed, Vira followed the voice to see a stunning lamia! Vira heart almost skipped a beat, the lamia had a beautiful and slim lower body, the gold colors really popped on her glossy black scales, and her hair was a beautiful and long midnight black but Vira eyes couldn?t help but eye the tight belly that helped shape her upper body.

?But then again, at my age, the earliest memory of a bunch of humans and monster together was more or less a witch hunt.? She smiled and Vira felt her pulse quicken, how could she be so beautiful? Vira looked at herself and instantly suck in her stomach. She was going to work out during the school year and she wasn?t going to gain any weight! Vira wasn?t going to lose!

?Oh my...I just realized I am in a front of a group of people.? The lamia smirked, her fingers touching her glossy lips, even touching her lips Vira felt threaten as a woman and as a lamia! ?I am a succubus and my appearance is different depending on the person. So with that out of the way...?

?Welcome to Monster Academy...My name is Catherine, no last name~? She clapped her hands together, ?Being here means you are the representative of the future of monster and human kind! Before we go, any questions??

Vira let her stomach go....

There was no way to compete with a succubus....


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2013)

"huh?" Akuma blinked, to be honest, he hadn't been paying much attention at all, he usually didn't... There was a sort of gap in his brain, things that happen don't process quickly, they merely enter into his head and await to be filed in the "realization" file, of which some things never make it... "Akuma, this is Catherine." Akira was very quite, in fact, Akuma barely picked up his voice, "Ah? Catherine?" Akuma looked at the woman, an incredibly beautiful looking Oni. 

"You doin anything later?" Akuma blinked, "Or what?" Akira slammed his palm into his face and tugged on Akuma's sleeve, pulling Akuma down to his level. "She's a succubus Akuma!" Akuma turned to look at Catherine then back at Akira. "What's that mean?" Akuma asked, to which Akira explained... and to which Akuma took offense. "Why would someone take the form of an Oni? That's not right to play with others like that." Akuma shook his head, he was a little racist... no one could deny this... 

"I... um... have a question miss..." Akira raised his hand, "Umm..do you.. happen to know, what we're supposed to do today....?" He was mumbling and fumbling over his words, it wasn't just the fact that she appeared quite beautiful to him, but that was not helping Akira make his case, or ask his questions.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 4, 2013)

A succubus, a demonic seductress whose appearance changed depending on the observer. Many a face, sported a blush, and those weren't the only physiological reactions to her appearance. Sam's nose what throbbing, one wrong move and he'd spray them all with thick coating a dark red blood. And that wasn't the only thing that was throbbing....... Wow, hold on, get your mind out of the gutter! His heart, obviously, the thing was pulsing like crazy as his eyes were treated to a sight that made one's blood boil. 

The sheltered young wiccan with an endless list of fetishes had seen too little of this world to really know what he was into, and that seemed to manifest itself in what appearance Catherine took in his eyes. Sam had so many things he had always wanted to try, and too few things.... Well nothing at all.... The virgin actually had experienced and as such Catherine's appearance kept shifting in the matter of seconds. One moment she was ravenhaired seductress with red eyes and pronounced fangs and the other she was covered in a thick golden fur wearing nothing but a leash. He was drooling visibly right up until, he was suddenly shocked to see her take on a frighteningly familiar appearance. When he blinked she had taken on another again, but he could've sworn she looked like an older and more developed version of his sister. Damn that wincest!

For Sera her object of affection, or lust in this particular case, was far less dynamic but a lot more ambigious. It was hard to make out if it was just a very effeminate male model looking centaur, or a very butch looking muscled female one. 

There were no questions, from either of them, the guides gave the others a little more time to ask any questions before the started the tour.


----------

